# Volunteering with Reptiles



## RomanPort (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi all!

I'm currently a student in Minnesota inside of the United States. I'd like to get involved by volunteering with reptiles, or more specifically, lizards in some way. I'm so fascinated by these reptiles and I'd love to spend more time with them. However, I don't know where I should start looking.

At the moment, I don't own any reptiles. I'm waiting on my income to stabilize so I can make the best home for them that I can. I'm hoping volunteering would not only provide me with experience and time with these precious reptiles, but also improve their life.

Any suggestions or pointers on where I should look would be greatly appreciated. I apologise about how open this question is and if this forum is the wrong place to ask. Thank you very much!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Check out zoos or reptile adoption outfits. Might be best options.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 14, 2019)

also look for rescue centres or extreme hobbiests......


----------

